# Violet Schwinns



## Motobike1940 (Oct 15, 2022)

I just found a violet Schwinn  Collegiate. I have never seen another. I believe the serial number says its


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 15, 2022)

Motobike1940 said:


> I just found a violet Schwinn  Collegiate. I have never seen another. I believe the serial number says its




A 1965 model?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 16, 2022)

Motobike1940 said:


> I just found a violet Schwinn  Collegiate. I have never seen another. I believe the serial number says its




The serial number does not tell you anything but the month and year the frame was built.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Oct 19, 2022)

I just sold this, 66’ violet collegiate. The color was just amazing to look at.


----------



## 62typhoon (Oct 19, 2022)

Here's my version of a violet collegate ....just painted today ...Canadian tire paint. It's a lot darker but turned out pretty nice


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 19, 2022)

I've been trying to decide whether or not to pull the trigger on this one that I found on Offerup recently.  It's now missing it's front wheel along with it's saddle, and it's three hours away.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 20, 2022)

I almost bid on this one, a 1966 Varsity.  It was a local Ebay seller too, and went for under $250. Hope someone on the CABE got it!


----------



## kingsting (Oct 20, 2022)

I have a pair of violet 1965 Varsities that I turned into hybrids. They ride surprisingly nice!


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 20, 2022)

Those are sweet! Really superb builds.


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 20, 2022)

Violet Paramount Track 1964


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 20, 2022)

Berry Paramount Track 1949:


----------



## marching_out (Oct 20, 2022)

July 1965. Next project.


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 20, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> I almost bid on this one, a 1966 Varsity.  It was a local Ebay seller too, and went for under $250. Hope someone on the CABE got it!
> 
> View attachment 1716504



Looks like someone waxed off the fork dart.


----------



## DesmoDog (Oct 20, 2022)

I bought a violet Breeze to get the Bendix two speed kick back hub. Now I'm trying to figure out what to do with the bike... I was hoping my wife would be interested, but she couldn't say no fast enough. 

I'm keeping it around for now. It has parts I could use on other projects, but I'm still thinking of getting it into some rideable form and getting my wife to at least try it out. Now to find a single speed that's been trashed but still has a decent rear hub and tires...


----------



## Motobike1940 (Oct 20, 2022)

That's one of the sweetest bikes I've ever laid eyes on. Thanks for sharing. I'd buy that bike any day.


----------



## Motobike1940 (Oct 20, 2022)

I mean the Paramount


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 20, 2022)

Motobike1940 said:


> I mean the Paramount



Don't you love it when the thread is full of pictures from everyone posting and then you get caught loving a Violet Breeze.  🙃


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 20, 2022)

I’ve been contemplating buying this ‘77 Sierra for a couple of weeks even though I’m not a road bike guy, just because of the color.  Someone tell me why I shouldn’t pull the trigger.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 20, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> I’ve been contemplating buying this ‘77 Sierra for a couple of weeks even though I’m not a road bike guy, just because of the color.  Someone tell me why I shouldn’t pull the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 1716778



Very small frame.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Very small frame.



I’ve got short legs.


----------



## kingsting (Oct 21, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> I’ve been contemplating buying this ‘77 Sierra for a couple of weeks even though I’m not a road bike guy, just because of the color.  Someone tell me why I shouldn’t pull the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 1716778



That's "Flamingo". Very close to violet but a wee bit lighter. Supposedly used for just six months in 1977 only. I'd grab it if the price is reasonable. They don't show up very often.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 21, 2022)

kingsting said:


> That's "Flamingo". Very close to violet but a wee bit lighter. Supposedly used for just six months in 1977 only. I'd grab it if the price is reasonable. They don't show up very often.



Thank you for the clarification, I never knew they were two different colors, because I don’t think I’ve ever seen an actual flamingo-colored Schwinn. I thought maybe it was just a trick of the photographer lightening up the photo.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 21, 2022)

This '67 was my main rider for a time. It brought me places in style, for sure. This was before cleanup, and I was too lazy to try to find a real photo, so this is a screenshot from the 'gram (hence the crop


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 21, 2022)

Where are all the Violet Sting Rays ?


----------



## TimD (Oct 21, 2022)

marching_out said:


> July 1965. Next





Cruiserdude94 said:


> I just sold this, 66’ violet collegiate. The color was just amazing to look at.View attachment 1716151



I just also sold a ‘66 Varsity Tourist to a collector with deeper pockets than mine. Wish I would’ve kept. Violet is an amazing Schwinn color


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 21, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> Where are all the Violet Sting Rays ?



Over on the Stingray page.

I started a thread on Oct. 5 talking about the “3” violet colors offered from Schwinn in a 3 year period.

Nice photos of Survivor Stingrays with their Factory Original paint.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Oct 21, 2022)

TimD said:


> I just also sold a ‘66 Varsity Tourist to a collector with deeper pockets than mine. Wish I would’ve kept. Violet is an amazing Schwinn color
> 
> View attachment 1717080



Literally same story for me! Sold mine for $300 locally no questions asked. Guy messages me every couple weeks to tell me how much he loves it and rides it all the time! I miss having that color in the fleet but it sure went to the right person…


----------



## TimD (Oct 22, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> I’ve been contemplating buying this ‘77 Sierra for a couple of weeks even though I’m not a road bike guy, just because of the color.  Someone tell me why I shouldn’t pull the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 1716778



That Sierra is very nice. Was this the only year for this color go for it. Never have seen one in my area. Good luck


----------



## no1lakerzfan (Oct 22, 2022)

Hi everyone, I’m pretty new to theCABE and haven’t contributed to chats before so please excuse me for not properly introducing myself. I came across this thread and had to share my violet Schwinn Superior. I’m not quite sure its year as it’s in storage, but I believe it’s a ‘62.


----------



## kostnerave (Oct 22, 2022)

I saw this thread and took it as a good opportunity to show a Violet bike beside a Flamingo bike, for comparison purposes. The Violet Varsity tourist is a '67 model and the Flamingo Suburban is a '77 model. Although my old camera does't pick up the shade differences very well, I believe the two colors are formulaically different and Flamingo is not just a light coat of Violet, where subtle blue pearl seems to be present. Unfortunately, these pictures do not do justice to either bicycle or paint color, but I hope you enjoy the pictures!
 Thanks, Mike


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 22, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> I’ve been contemplating buying this ‘77 Sierra for a couple of weeks even though I’m not a road bike guy, just because of the color.  Someone tell me why I shouldn’t pull the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 1716778



Because a can't Dicker on the price..


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 22, 2022)

Mike,
I can only imagine what your collection of lightweights must look like with a newer / better camera as they all look phenomenal with your old camera.

Your bikes deserve better than a Brownie.

Chris

PS, Mike, in one of your photos I noticed one of the valve stems was off an inch. 😊


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 22, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Mike,
> I can only imagine what your collection of lightweights must look like with a newer / better camera as they all look phenomenal with your old camera.
> 
> Your bikes deserve better than a Brownie.
> ...



My mom had one of these when I was a kid.. I think it was a wedding gift when my parents were married in October of 1958..High tech stuff back in the day...


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 23, 2022)

Rob_STT🌴USVI said:


> I came across this thread and had to share my violet Schwinn Superior. I’m not quite sure its year as it’s in storage, but I believe it’s a ‘62. View attachment 1717461




Yes, with the full chrome fork it's a '62 model. '63 model had a painted fork with chrome "sox".
That stem looks dangerously high. You should check that there is still enough of the quill inserted into the fork steerer tube to hold it securely.
That's a failure that you don't want to have...especially at speed!
Nice, rare bike you have there.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 23, 2022)

no1lakerzfan said:


> Hi everyone, I’m pretty new to theCABE and haven’t contributed to chats before so please excuse me for not properly introducing myself. I came across this thread and had to share my violet Schwinn Superior. I’m not quite sure its year as it’s in storage, but I believe it’s a ‘62. View attachment 1717461




Yes, with the full chrome fork it's a '62 model. '63 model had a painted fork with chrome "sox".
That stem looks dangerously high. You should check that there is still enough of the quill inserted into the fork steerer tube to hold it securely.
That's a failure that you don't want to have...especially at speed!
Nice, rare bike you have there.


----------



## no1lakerzfan (Oct 23, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> Yes, with the full chrome fork it's a '62 model. '63 model had a painted fork with chrome "sox".
> That stem looks dangerously high. You should check that there is still enough of the quill inserted into the fork steerer tube to hold it securely.
> That's a failure that you don't want to have...especially at speed!
> Nice, rare bike you have there.



Thanks for this info and the tip. My other Superior (in Satillo color) must be a ‘63 then as it has the fork sox.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 23, 2022)

no1lakerzfan said:


> My other Superior (in Satillo color) must be a ‘63 then as it has the fork sox.



The '63 models seem to be much more rare than even the '62s for some reason.
I've only ever seen a very few of them.
I believe that the "satillo" color you refer to is probably what Schwinn called "Terra Cotta".
Here are a '62(front) and a '63(behind) in Terra Cotta.


----------



## no1lakerzfan (Oct 23, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> The '63 models seem to be much more rare than even the '62s for some reason.
> I've only ever seen a very few of them.
> I believe that the "satillo" color you refer to is probably what Schwinn called "Terra Cotta".
> Here are a '62(front) and a '63(behind) in Terra Cotta.
> ...



Oh you’re right. It’s Terra Cotta. I’m actually trying to sell both but the market is slow this season. I haven’t tried selling via theCabe as I’m used to local transactions. If you you or anyone you know may be interested, pls let me know. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge of this model.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 23, 2022)

Enough about this, it is the same as guns. People kill ,not guns. These are kind bikes not one of them could be considered violent. It is the owners who are violent!  Oh wait you're  saying "Violet" oops my bad. Back to the conversation hahahhaha


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 23, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Enough about this, it is the same as guns. People kill ,not guns. These are kind bikes not one of them could be considered violent. It is the owners who are violent!  Oh wait you're  saying "Violet" oops my bad. Back to the conversation hahahhaha



That’s what I think EVERY time I glance at this thread . . Violent Schwinns !  Great  band name. What’s next ? Evasive Elgins. 
Raunchy Roadmasters. Submissive Colsons. Ultra Maga Monarks. Your entries welcome . .


----------



## Motobike1940 (Oct 23, 2022)

Loop


onecatahula said:


> Where are all the Violet Sting Rays ?



Home, safety in my garage. It is beautiful and is all original . Except for the tires. It's parked next to a violet  tandem.


----------



## 289w61 (Oct 25, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> Where are all the Violet Sting Rays ?



My '64. I don't believe a huge amount of Violet Stingrays were sold. It wasn't a "Gotta Have" color for a boy in the 60's.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 25, 2022)

289w61 said:


> My '64. I don't believe a huge amount of Violet Stingrays were sold. It wasn't a "Gotta Have" color for a boy in the 60's.
> View attachment 1719822



The gotta have it colors back in the 60's was the Coppetone, Flamboyant red and green...


----------



## 289w61 (Oct 25, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> The gotta have it colors back in the 60's was the Coppetone, Flamboyant red and green...



Yep! I agree.


----------



## Motobike1940 (Oct 26, 2022)

Violet stingrays are definitely cool. When the opportunity came up to get my hands on a violet, 5 speed, all original stingray ; I had to do it. 
   I would really like to see more  pictures of that violet Paramount.  That is really beautiful bike.


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 26, 2022)

Motobike1940 said:


> Violet stingrays are definitely cool. When the opportunity came up to get my hands on a violet, 5 speed, all original stingray ; I had to do it.
> I would really like to see more  pictures of that violet Paramount.  That is really beautiful bike.



My pleasure


----------



## 289w61 (Oct 27, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> My pleasure
> View attachment 1720472
> 
> View attachment 1720474
> ...



Beautiful Bike!


----------

